# Cowl tag question



## Jack Moshi (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey guys sorry this might be a newbie question. I have a 1966 GTO and on top of the cowl tag it has “PONTIAC DIV. GENERAL MOTORS CORP” instead of “General Motors Corp.” is that normal?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've seen it before but on '65's ??. 
I'm sure others will chime it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Not the same as the '65 Pontiac, MI, Data Tags I have seen, and have on in my hand right now that mirrors the one I posted. You will note the difference at the top and the Pontiac plant is stamped "PON".

The Pontiac Restoration Guide also shows the 1964-'65 as you see here. The one they show for 1966 only had the "P" for the Pontiac plant and it has "General Motors Corp." on top like the '64/'65 as well. 1967 Tag appears to be the same, and in 1968 the top reads "Body By Fisher" - which is also on a 1968 Data Tag I have in hand.

However, If you do a search, that style of Data Tag does exist - at least on the internet, anyway. Each manufacturing plant did things differently and the Data Tags have differences. Pontiac had their own way of doing things. They may have ran out of one style and substituted the other style, or early year production used one style and later year production used the other. So I cannot say it is not correct. It looks legit, but who knows.

Here is a site that shows this: https://www.andysautosport.com/learning_center/vehicle_specs/gto_vin/

And here is a post with the Data Tag like yours: https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/vin-id-tag-104250/

You should have the letter "P" on your VIN tag to match the Pontiac assembly plant. You can verify your VIN number with the stamped VIN frame number at the rear rail.

If you have not already done this, get the PHS documents for your car which will verify that the car was indeed assembled at Pontiac. I would also assume PHS can tell you if that style of Data Tag is indeed authentic and used by the Pontiac plant. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Moshi (Oct 29, 2018)

Thank you for the great information. I just ordered the PHS documents, so hopefully that will tell me more


----------



## Jack Moshi (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey Jim, where would the VIN be stamped on the rear rail?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jack Moshi said:


> Hey Jim, where would the VIN be stamped on the rear rail?


The VIN (which may only be a partial number) is said to be stamped on the top of the left hand (drivers side) rear frame rail behind the #6 body bolt. If you follow the curved section of rail that goes over the rear axle, you will see where the rear section of the frame is welded to that curved rail. The numbers will be on the top a few inches back from the weld. It will be difficult to see with the body on, but I think others have said you can use a mirror to get between the body and frame space to see it. It will be covered in dirt, crud, & paint so you will most likely have to clean and even sand that area to bring out the numbers. Depending on your state, some do require you to provide two places that show the matching VIN when you go to register it just so they can verify it has not been stolen or cobbled together with stolen parts.

Now on my '68 Lemans, the partial VIN number was on the side of that rail - along with the rear frame manufacturer and part number as I recall. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just to clarify, your car was not built in Pontiac, Mi. If you look at the line ST-66 24217 BODY BF, your plant code is BF. That build plant is Fremont, Ca.

The PONTIAC DIV. GENERAL MOTORS CORP. PONTIAC MI. is just stating the corporate headquarters. A lot of 66's have this on their tag.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gtoguy389 said:


> Just to clarify, your car was not built in Pontiac, Mi. If you look at the line ST-66 24217 BODY BF, your plant code is BF. That build plant is Fremont, Ca.
> 
> The PONTIAC DIV. GENERAL MOTORS CORP. PONTIAC MI. is just stating the corporate headquarters. A lot of 66's have this on their tag.


Good catch on the plant code BF, I did not even look past the header stamping stating "Pontiac, Mich."

I included another Data Plate that is also supposed to be for a 1966 GTO Fremont plant build. Completely different. Does not seem to be any consistency.


----------

